# INTJ art



## Aaron Boal




----------



## whisperycat

That's one heck of a Venn diagram!


----------



## Carry Cola

lol no offense but more like first thing you do in microsoft paint ever art?

this feels a little unfair to intjs elsewise


----------



## Apprentice of Tezuka

Voila~


----------



## FlaviaGemina

Erhem.. here are some fractals I made with apophysis 7x. I followed tutorials, so I didn't really have to do much myself.


----------



## FlaviaGemina

c


----------



## FlaviaGemina




----------



## FlaviaGemina




----------



## Entropic




----------



## FlaviaGemina

How did you make them @ephemereality ?


----------



## Entropic

FlaviaGemina said:


> How did you make them @ephemereality ?


In Paint Shop Pro.


----------



## Obscure




----------



## FlaviaGemina

ephemereality said:


> In Paint Shop Pro.


Is Paint Shop Pro difficult to learn?


----------



## Entropic

FlaviaGemina said:


> Is Paint Shop Pro difficult to learn?


No. It's simpler compared to Photoshop.


----------



## Artshedonline

nice picture gallery


----------



## John Coltrane

Music is art, right?

https://soundcloud.com/abydos-1/voyeyoda


----------



## BUNBUN

ahhh these are so cool


----------



## Wonszu

John Coltrane said:


> Music is art, right?
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/abydos-1/voyeyoda


It sounds like something you can put into _Thief_ games. Love it.


----------



## John Coltrane

deleted


----------



## John Coltrane

Wonszu said:


> It sounds like something you can put into _Thief_ games. Love it.


Ah thank you, I always meant to play those games. Its mostly time-stretched bass harmonics, with pieces from a few other discarded projects I put in. I made it around the time my friend gave birth to her daughter.


----------



## Wonszu

John Coltrane said:


> Ah thank you, I always meant to play those games. Its mostly time-stretched bass harmonics, with pieces from a few other discarded projects I put in. I made it after my friend gave birth to her daughter.


That explain sudden sound of baby crying  Precious. 
I highly recommend the trilogy. If you won't judge the games for their graphics then you will love them.


----------



## John Coltrane

Wonszu said:


> That explain sudden sound of baby crying  Precious.
> I highly recommend the trilogy. If you won't judge the games for their graphics then you will love them.


Graphics don't matter too much to me. 'Pick up the phone booth and die' is one of the best (and most frustrating) games ever and its just text.


----------



## Entropic

And some poetry that I've written:

*Municipal Waste*
I, I am a productive waste machine
I, I am made to fit the system, never win
Say, say why can't I fucking be this way? 
Pray, pray that the nuclear waste leftover doesn't end all life today

*The pain of yesterday*
As time flows by
The gentle smile of yesterday
Leaving scars behind
With a scent of bittersweet decay
Who can find
The cure to wash it all away?
To regain
The spirit of living
That which provides meaning
A reason for being
To look towards today

*Mind*
endless thoughts colliding
where nothingness resides
exploding into chaos
coloring my sight
for I am one and no one
and all and one and none
seeking myself in logos
timelessly observing
all that will be
all that is
and all that is gone

One of my most recent sigs:


----------



## Kevin De Smet

Does creating the Fawlty Towers hotel inside of Counter-Strike, count as "art"?


----------



## Wonszu

An old work. Studies of an angel's wing and possible attachment to the body. Size B1.

Side notes:

"2 dodatkowe łopatki na długość 12 kręgów" - Two additional scapulae, alongside of 12 vertebrates.
"... skrzydła" - something about wings, I don't remember. Probably about attachment to joints.
"Odstający kciuk" - Protruding thumb
"Powiększony mostek do przyczepu mięśni" - Bigger sternum for muscles attachment.
"Mięśnie poruszające skrzydłami" - Muscles for wing's movement. Chest looks more muscular/bloated because of them giving more inhuman look.
"HA HA HA" - I can't make a serious work.


----------



## FlaviaGemina




----------



## an absurd man

Kevin De Smet said:


> Does creating the Fawlty Towers hotel inside of Counter-Strike, count as "art"?
> 
> View attachment 88521
> View attachment 88520


It does to me!


----------



## ERIKGWK

I used to do speedarts about two years ago, i drop these shits here.
http://www.mediafire.com/convkey/f3f3/t0k7d2c3246zm12fg.jpg
http://www.mediafire.com/convkey/881c/ady66tmwwps6a0dfg.jpg
http://www.mediafire.com/convkey/32e4/e5v5nbgka1jmur3fg.jpg
http://www.mediafire.com/convkey/1e34/1q09do568ukyg9tfg.jpg


----------



## FlaviaGemina

My first 3D fractal, which I made by following a tutorial:


----------



## FlaviaGemina

The first fractals that I've made *without* a tutorial.


----------



## FlaviaGemina

Some more fractals I made *without a tutorial*


----------



## FlaviaGemina




----------



## mrscientist




----------



## VoodooDolls

Aaron Boal said:


> View attachment 83984


Da Vinci would have digged it.


----------



## Obscure

Oh shit now I realize that it's asked to put a personal art!
What I've posted is definitely not made by me.
Sorry again >.>

The concept is similar to Swede's thread. Meh I transformed my white fake leathered watch band into this:


----------



## FlaviaGemina

Poems:
http://personalitycafe.com/art-museum/248-thy-poetry-54.html#post5713018
http://personalitycafe.com/art-museum/248-thy-poetry-49.html#post4478731

Story:
http://personalitycafe.com/art-museum/197674-mini-novel-feedback-please.html


----------



## theestelle

I do photography, and I'm not too sure if it really defines the artist (i.e. me) as an INTJ

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd....2_10152102417147183_3538055871092104987_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd....0-9/1798815_10151965231812183_875120947_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd....0-9/1480705_10151839405597183_806774313_n.jpg


----------



## VIIZZY

I love me some fractals! 

Nice to see some INTJ artworks, I'll quietly lurk on this thread in the mean time.


----------



## Josef

Well since I think I'm intj, I'll post this here. I posted it a while ago somewhere but I have nothing else heh, it takes a long time to do these.


----------



## FlaviaGemina

@VIIZZY, more fractals.


----------

